# jacket or vest?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

What do you recommend for early morning rides when outside is about 55F? You know with the cold winds? And it heats up later around noon.


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

*List*

I would say arm warmers, knee warmers, and a light vest, not a thermal vest. You'll warm up pretty quick once you get riding, and a thermal vest is bulky to store.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Arm warmers alone are usually enough for me, unless it's below 55. Then I use a jacket. Below 50 and I add tights to keep my legs warm.


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

Arm warmers and a Fedex envelope for my chest.

They usually come off after 15 minutes.


----------

